

Oracle Acquires Involver - hornokplease
http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/acquisitions/involver/index.html

======
ereckers
This is a weird one. Does this enhance something that Oracle already does or
are they exploring new areas?

------
allbombs
Any speculation on price?

<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/involver>

700k customers (agencies/brands).. pretty huge

------
tlack
Pretty surprising! This industry (which is seemingly either creating tab apps
or Twitter workflow tools) has been battered by the drop off in Facebook
custom tab interaction since the switch to Timeline[1]. Very curious what the
price was..

[1]
[http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151235853609705&...](http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151235853609705&set=a.76650969704.71443.18807449704&type=1&ref=nf)

~~~
jeffwidman
[http://pagelever.com/facebook-timeline-custom-tabs-
marketers...](http://pagelever.com/facebook-timeline-custom-tabs-marketers/)

------
bnorton
[http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/acquisitions/involver/ind...](http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/acquisitions/involver/index.html)

------
Matt_Mickiewicz
Congrats to Noah & Rahim!

~~~
falcolas
And yet, our deepest condolances.

